# Grand Junction Island



## Wraith (Jul 10, 2013)

Did that squat ever take shape? Been trying to find the post, but I think it was deleted. Very much interested in a wilderness commune or island squat atm.

http://squattheplanet.com/threads/a...land-work-week-grand-junction-colorado.12088/


----------



## Ireen (Jul 11, 2013)

Pretty sure it doesn't exist any more


----------

